# 1,3 DimethylAmylAmine - A Comprehensive Guide



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

*1,3 DimethylAmylAmine (1,3 DMAA) or MethylHexaneAmine*

There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This is the fourth article I have written on fat-loss compounds, and there will be more following this one I am sure. Previous topics have covered:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Acacia Rigidula: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/217220-acacia-rigidula-comprehensive-guide.html

As with the previous article I'll give a brief overview of 1,3 DMAA, however as my research continues and as people offer opinion and input, I will no doubt be updating it. I have used various sources for this, from the omni present Wikipedia, through online articles, research papers and also personal experiences with the substance.

*Background to, and history of, 1,3 DMAA*

1,3 DMAA is a simple aliphatic (repeated pattern) amine. 1,3 DMAA was first isolated and patented in 1944 by Eli Lily, and trademarked in 1971 as Forthane for use in a nasal decongestant. Under USA law the patent has now expired and was re-investigated as a dietary supplement in 2005/2006 following the banning of Ephedrine. It was initially introduced as Geranamine (as it was originally derived from Geranium stems, although most 1,3 DMAA is now synthesised and is FDA approved) and the trademark for the name Geranamine was granted in 2006.

As well as the benefits for weight loss, because of its similarities to both Ephedrine and Amphetamines, 1,3 DMAA is finding its way in to party pills, although at the doses being used by people there are reports of nausea and headaches.

1,3 DMAA was banned by the World Anti-Doping Agency in 2009, and there have been a number of high-profile cases since resulting in international bans being given.

*How does it work - a little bit more science*

Despite 1,3 DMAA being chemically different, it has a very similar action to Ephedrine and effects the release of norepinephrine at a cellular level. Also like ephedrine the principal mechanism of its action relies on its indirect stimulation of the adrenergic receptor system, by increasing the activity of noradrenaline at the post-synaptic alpha and beta receptors. These actions increase the metabolism of fats from adipose tissue, and also may prevent new fat being deposited.

!,3 DMAA will downregulate the receptors in your cells, therefore will need to be cycled. I would imaging that 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off will give maximum benefits, although longer on-cycles may be possible. I will know more once I have concluded the practical part of my research.

*Availability*

1,3 DMAA is widely available as an addition to a large number of fat-burning products right now.

*Side Effects*

Like ECA and Yohimbine, it does increase neurological activity and anxiety and so should be avoided by people with any anxiety issues, any history of mental problems or family history of mental problems. Also given that 1,3 DMAA effectively raises the levels of norepinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia, although from personal experience this seems to be much less extreme than Yohimbine and certainly ECA.

There have been two cases of stroke associated with 1,3 DMAA, one a man of 21 after taking 1,3DMAA (99.9% purity in party pills), caffeine and booze, and a 45 year old man fo whom no further details are known.

Additionally as with all central nervous stimulants, 1,3 DMAA should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes or anemia, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications. Please consult with a qualified medical practitioner if in doubt.

*Products and Suppliers for 1,3 DMAA*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE PRODUCTS ARE HIGHLY UNLIKELY TO NOW CONTAIN DMAA, IF THEY EVEN STILL EXIST. THE BAN LAST YEAR MADE IT ILLEGAL TO SELL DMAA IN ANY OTC PRODUCTS.*

There is a very long list of products containing 1,3 DMAA, but the following are either products that I have used personally, or have on recommendation from people or companies whose opinion I trust. Again feel free to post further 1,3 DMAA based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.

*USP Labs Jack3d*

Probably the most talked about pre-workout supplement in recent times.

Proprietary Blend 4145mg

Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate - This is supposed to help increase nitric-oxide levels in muscles and hence promote growth and strength, however there is no peer-reviewed article to support this statement at present.

Creatine Monohydrate - used to promote muscle growth, although some research suggests it can trigger asthma attacks.

Beta Alanine - increases the total amount of work a muscle can do. Additionally there are studies showing it can also reduce anxiety.

Caffeine - that well known stimulant

1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium [stem]) - see above

Schizandrol A - creates an elevated mood, enhances central nervous system stimulant effects (1,3 DMAA) and increases concentration.

I have not used Jack3D myself, but it is one of the most widely talked about supplements on the internet. There are often rumours of it being banned probably fuelled by the 1,3 DMAA being on the banned list, but it keeps coming back.

Jack3D is very widely available so I will not be listing suppliers for this product - Google it. 

*Warrior Blaze*

1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium Stem) - 60mg

Caffeine Anhydrous - 100mg

Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) - 300mg

Pretty self explanatory really  However as will all 1,3 DMAA products I would recommend you build up the dosage, and don't take them within 6-8 hours of sleeping or quite simply you wont!

Warrior Blaze is available from:

Body Building Warehouse

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp

*Elite Nutrition Ultimate Weight Loss Stack*

UWLS contains the following ingredients:

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs - see above

Caffeine 200 mgs - we all know this one

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs - An alternative to Ephedrine, extracted from Bitter Orange (article coming)

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs - see my other article for the low down on this

Please read up on Synephrine prior to using this as it has a very similar profile, and consequential side effects, as Ephedrine. I found this very effective for weight loss, and was my choice for cycling with ECA.

Ultimate weight Loss Stack is available directly from Elite (no online c/card processing though):

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

*Conclusion*

This product is probably more widely available and easier to come by than ECA, Yohimbine and Rauwolscine. However there is some on-line controversy around those products that list Geranium Stem on their ingredient list, as dependant upon species there may be only 0.06% - 1% 1,3 DMAA present, and therefore efficacy may be questionable.

This will be updated I am convinced, particularly once it starts geting read, and more information becomes available on this promising looking supplement additionally once I finish the practical part of my research I will probably update with further information.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well informative article thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks buddy, glad you liked it.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

didnt even know youd done the other 3 articles mate...very informative.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome buddy. 

Theer's also a review on Cynostane (PH) somewhere. I like passing stuff on...


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

What high profile/ sports stars have been banned for it, is it really that bad a substance?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice read.

Would not the release of norepinephrine cause elevation in blood pressure?

I think beta blockers lower blood pressure by one of these mechanisms.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymjim said:


> What high profile/ sports stars have been banned for it, is it really that bad a substance?


(straight from Wiki)

Methylhexanamine was implicated as a stimulant used by five Jamaican athletes in 2009. JADCO, the Jamaican anti-doping panel, was initially unable to determine whether it was prohibited by the rules, but subsequently decided to impose sanctions on some of the affected athletes on the grounds that the drug was similar in structure to the banned substance tuaminoheptane.

During the 2010 Commonwealth Games, Nigerian athlete Damola Osayemi was stripped of her gold medal in the 100m after methylhexanamine was detected during drug testing. Subsequently, another Nigerian athlete, Samuel Okon, who finished sixth in the 110m hurdles, also tested positive for the drug.

In October 2010, two Portuguese cyclists-Rui Costa and his brother Mario-tested positive for the substance. The samples were taken during the Portuguese National Championships at the end of June.

In October 2010, nine Australian athletes have been found by Australian Sports Anti-doping Authority to have tested positive for the substance. These players may include NRL and AFL players.

In November 2010 two South African rugby union players, Chiliboy Ralepelle and Bjorn Basson, were found to have tested positive for the substance on their annual tour of the Northern Hemisphere, and were immediately sent home from the tour by the South African Rugby Union, although it is possible that the players may have ingested the substance inadvertently in the form of medication for flu symptoms.

In 2010 Belgian National Amateur Masters Champion Rudy Taelman was suspended for one year for a positive test for methylhexanamine. He successfully defended himself from accusations of willful doping by proving that a supplement called "Crack" had caused the non-negative test. It should be noted that he was an active anti-doping advocate, and ironically the one to call for the doping controls to which he was submitted.

In January 2011, the Greek basketball team Iraklis indefinitely suspended Matt Bouldin after he tested positive for methylhexanamine.

American pro tennis player Robert Kendrick was disqualified from the 2011 French Open, and banned from tennis for 12 months by the International Tennis Federation (ITF) after testing positive for Methylhexaneamine at the event. The ban is currently being appealed by Kendrick, as he claims he took a pill to cope with jetlag without knowing it contained the substance, and the ITF wrote in their summary that it did not believe that Kendrick took the substance as a performance enhancer. However, it is the long stated practice of the Tennis Anti-Doping Program that the players are responsible for ensuring that no prohibited substances enter their body, unless they hold a valid exemption for therapeutic use, which Kendrick did not.

In August 2011, American sprinter Mike Rodgers tested positive methylhexanamine, claiming he drank vodka with an energy drink at a club two days before a meeting in Lignano, Italy, which supposedly caused the positive test.

In October 2011, Canadian wakeboarder Aaron Rathy was stripped of his silver medal at the Pan American Games in Guadalajara, Mexico, for testing positive for methylhexaneamine. In a statement, he blamed the use of the supplement OxyElite Pro, which he did not know contained the banned substance, for testing positive.

Also in October 2011, Saint Louis Cardinals Minor League outfielder Reggie Williams was suspended for 50 games for testing positive for methylhexaneamine.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Nice read.
> 
> Would not the release of norepinephrine cause elevation in blood pressure?
> 
> I think beta blockers lower blood pressure by one of these mechanisms.


Thanks for taking the time to read it Hacks! 

It does raise BP, hence the warning in my text about not being taken by anyone with high blood pressure problems.  As do most of the alpha receptor stims (yohimbine, Eph etc).


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a nice read Diggy, thanks for popping it up!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's a nice read Diggy, thanks for popping it up!


Glad you liked it R0B!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice diggy, was this what kolo toure had i no the sun gets bad rep but thats where i read it, im sure i read there was a few in the sun to be honest

but what dont you read in the sun!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Nice diggy, was this what kolo toure had i no the sun gets bad rep but thats where i read it, im sure i read there was a few in the sun to be honest
> 
> but what dont you read in the sun!!!


It certainly was what he was caught with. the trouble is that it appears in so many 'slimming' tablets that a lot of people probably dont check. Also I think it appears on most banned lists as MethylHexaneAmine, but appears on most fat burners as 1,3 DiMethylAmlAmine or just 1,3 DMAA, and most people wouldn't make the link.

He may have just been unlucky!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Was it just him in the paper, i think there has been loads of cases of this. you are the research master at the moment with supplement ingredients, keep it up, great reads


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Was it just him in the paper, i think there has been loads of cases of this. you are the research master at the moment with supplement ingredients, keep it up, great reads


Thanks for the compliment, much appreciated. As I said in the post I think the issue is that people aren't aware of the different names it comes under, and so it could genuinely get missed. I wouldn't surprise me if there have been a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna be trying some fat burning supps next month so write ups like this are invaluable to me.

Cheers, another good read Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Gonna be trying some fat burning supps next month so write ups like this are invaluable to me.
> 
> Cheers, another good read Diggy


you're welcome mate - glad it was useful.

Check out my review for Dexaprine as I would thoroughly recommend this one.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Diggy, can you cycle Dexaprine with say ECA? As in 2 weeks on Dex, 2 weeks ECA? Or are you targetting the same receptors so risking down regualtion?

I'm running Dex with Alpha T2, would you recommend any other stims to run with the T2 in place of the Dex?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bayman said:


> Diggy, can you cycle Dexaprine with say ECA? As in 2 weeks on Dex, 2 weeks ECA? Or are you targetting the same receptors so risking down regualtion?
> 
> I'm running Dex with Alpha T2, would you recommend any other stims to run with the T2 in place of the Dex?


Dex (the 1,3 DMAA part) is an Alpha stim, whereas Eph is broad spectrum, primarily Beta, with some alpha. However the alpha part of the Eph may be enough to blunt the Dex. If you are going to run this then I would suggest a break between them, or certainly between the ECA and the Dex.

I ran A-T2 and Dex and got great results, would run this again, if I decide to run stim based fat burners again. You could run ECA with it, as the Rauwolscine in the A-T2 is more specific to the Alpha-2 receptor, so may well keep more of its efficiency when run with, or after the ECA.

The other one to look at is something like Lipo6 Black or OxyElite Pro - which have pretty much everything in one bottle, including Rauwolscine, Yohimbine etc etc. 

Hope this help. Post again or PM if you need anything more.


----------

